# Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"



## Knolli (24. Februar 2009)

*Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

Hallo,
folgendes Problem beim PC meines Vaters, welches mich zur Verzweiflung bringt.
Nach WinXP-Neuinstallation ist es mir nicht gelungen, den Sound ordnungsgemäß ans Laufen zu kriegen.
Der Gerätemanager zeigt mir sowohl die PCI-Soundkarte, als auch das OnBoard Audio-Gerät als fehlerfrei und einsatzbereit an (sprich kein gelbes Dreieck).
Unter Systemsteuerung -> Sound finde ich jedoch nur die Meldung "Kein Audiogerät installiert" vor und habe dementsprechend auch keinen Sound.

Folgende Lösungsansätze habe ich bereits erfolglos ausprobiert:

- Motherboard (inkl. OnBoard Audio)-Treiber de-/und reinstalliert
- Treiber der PCI-Soundkarte de-/und reinstalliert
- Aktuelle Treiber sowohl für PCI-Karte als auch für OnBoard-Chip von der Herstellerwebsite geladen und installiert
- Windows Audio Dienst aktiviert (war aktiviert und auf Automatisch gestellt)
- OnBoard-Soundchip im BIOS deaktiviert.

Was auffällt: Man hört während des Windows XP-Bootscreens ein deutliches, kurzes Knacken aus den Boxen (übrigens auch beim Herunterfahren) - sprich die Kiste scheint durchaus zu wissen, dass ne Soundkarte dran hängt, Windows zeigt aber einfach nur "Kein Audiogerät installiert".

Der Rechner ist ein 2,4GHz Athlon XP mit 768 MB DDR RAM, Windows XP SP3, das Mainboard hat einen VIA-Chipsatz und die PCI-Soundkarte ist eine Gamesurround Muse Lt 4.1 16-bit PCI von Hercules.
Treiber sind wie gesagt allesamt aktuell und laut Geräte-Manager auch funktionierend und betriebsbereit.


----------



## theLamer (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

Welche Soundkarte genau und welche Treiber?


----------



## Knolli (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*



theLamer schrieb:


> Welche Soundkarte genau und welche Treiber?





> die PCI-Soundkarte ist eine Gamesurround Muse Lt 4.1 16-bit PCI von Hercules.


-> Gamesurround Muse? LT - Soundkarten - Hercules

Treiber sind die aktuellen von der Herstellerwebsite.

Den onBoard-Soundchip hab ich im BIOS deaktiviert (allerdings besteht das Problem auch mit aktiviertem onBoard-Sound und ohne eingesteckte PCI-Soundkarte - es scheint also kein hardwareseitiges oder Treiberproblem zu sein)


----------



## theLamer (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

Jetzt mal ne dumme Frage: Bist du dir sicher, dass deine Boxen gehen?


----------



## Knolli (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*



theLamer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne dumme Frage: Bist du dir sicher, dass deine Boxen gehen?



Ja, natürlich.


----------



## Cleenz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

Nur zum Verständnis:

Du deaktivierst den Onboard Sound und stöpselst die Lautsprecher in die Soundkarte und es kommt nix raus. Die Treiber für den onboard sound sind deinstalliert in dem Fall.

Du nimmst die Soundkarte raus, aktivierst den Onboard Chip und stöpselst da die Boxen rein und es kommt noch immer nichts raus? In dem Fall müsste der Soundkartentreiber deinstalliert sein.

Das wäre in der Tat dubios.


----------



## Knolli (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*



Cleenz schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis:
> 
> Du deaktivierst den Onboard Sound und stöpselst die Lautsprecher in die Soundkarte und es kommt nix raus. Die Treiber für den onboard sound sind deinstalliert in dem Fall.
> 
> ...



Richtig. In beiden Fällen meldet der Gerätemanager ein einsatzbereites Audiogerät, unter Systemsteuerung -> Sound meldet mir WinXP jedoch "Kein Audiogerät installiert".


----------



## Cleenz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

Hmm, das ist wirlich merkwürdig. Das sich eine eingeschaltete Onboad Soundkarte und eine PCI Soundkarte in die Quere kommen können ist mir ja noch klar. Auch das, wenn beide Treiber installiert sind, die irgendwas auslösen können ist auch noch klar. Das hast du ja aber gesagt ist bei dir nicht der Fall.
Jetzt kommen mir nurnoch ganz blöde Ideen:

Gehen die Boxen?
Sind sie korrekt eingestöpselt?
Hängen sie am Strom?

Ach genau! Womit spielst du denn den Sound ab? Kann es sein das ein Codec defekt ist oder das Programm nix ausgibt? Hatte sowas mal bei Winamp. Der tat so als würde er was abspielen, es kam aber kein Ton. Ist in dem Programm die Lautstärke hoch gedreht?

Wie weit kommst du denn bei Sound in der Systemsteuerung? Wo genau zeigt er dir diese Fehlermeldung an? Kommst du noch auf den Reiter Hardware? Was wird dir dort angezeigt?


----------



## Knolli (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

- Boxen gehen, 100%
- Definitiv korrekt eingestöpselt
- Hängen am Strom/Power-LED an den Boxen leuchtet

Hab mal zur besseren Verdeutlichung einige Screenshots angefertigt
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9914/20090225100924rq1.png
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7071/20090225100955pn1.png
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/8905/20090225101020dt4.png
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3507/20090225101034sf6.png 
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6200/20090225101052je0.png 
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7916/20090225101105ov8.png
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9914/20090225100924rq1.pnghttp://img21.imageshack.us/img21/99...mageshack.us/img23/7916/20090225101105ov8.png


----------



## Cleenz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

Das ist merkwürdig. Dazu fällt mir nurnoch ein: PC Platt machen und alles neu 
Sorry, hab sowas auch noch nie gesehen und sonst keine Ideen mehr!

Ach genau, mal den PCI Steckplatz gewechselt?


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows XP meldet: "Kein Audiogerät installiert"*

Das wird für dich zwar dubios klingen, ist aber eine gängige Lösung bei so einem Problem, die ich auch schon mehrmals angewandt habe:

Kapsel den PC völlig vom Stromnetz ab, hole die Karte raus, puste gegen deren PCI-Kontakte und in den PCI-Steckplatz (bitte trocken ) und drück sie wieder ein wenig döller rein. 

Es liegt oftmals schon an einem nicht verwendeten Kontak, dass die Karte nicht erkannt wird, da er a) die PCI-Kontakte gar nicht berührt oder b) Staub und andere Stoffe dazwischen sind.

cYa

3|B


----------

